# SS 04.02.17 - Vaughan Williams #9



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 9 in E minor

1. Moderato maestoso
2. Andante sostenuto
3. Scherzo: Allegro pesante
4. Finale: Andante tranquillo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here! Sorry I didn't have time to post this a little earlier but here it is and once more we visit a work from Ralph Vaughan Williams. I haven't listened to this one in a while so it will be nice to hear it again.

I'll be listening too:









Sir Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Previn/LSO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I love this piece a great deal. I usually go for Boult with the London Philharmonic Orchestra so for a change I will switch Conductors and go for Haitink's interpretation for a change.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

me too


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*RVW*: Symphony 9, w. BBC SO/A. Davis. Recorded 1995 at St. Augustine's Church, London. Recording Engineer: Tony Faulkner.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go with my favourite Vernon Handley


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

VWms #9 - neat piece...love the orchestration - great use of Fluegelhorn, and saxophones in symphonic setting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I will go with this one too.


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

This is one of the best from Haitink's cycle. Great choice OP!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My choice


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Malcolm Sargent, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Same for me.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Some interpreters of Vaughan Williams are claimed to sound idiomatically British. What makes a symphony sound as such?


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

It has been a while since I have heard this piece. Vaughan Williams finished his symphonic cycle with a powerful statement. I don't know this one as well as I do some of the others (i.e. Nos. 3, 4, and 7), and now I think I want to get to know it better. (It got me in the mood, and I also listened to No. 8 - another excellent work that I don't know so well.)

I listened to London Symphony/Bryden Thomson.

"Idiomatically British..." I've heard people say that before, and I wonder about it as well. I don't really have an answer, however. Maybe someone else has some ideas. Now, I'm curious.


----------

